# Over 50s in the UK to be Offered Another Booster



## Mike (Jul 17, 2022)

Also a Flu Jab, which is normally for the older people, over 60 I think,
anyway they have dropped the age for that one.

The wording is interesting, "Offered", so it seems not to be mandatory,
this time around, they really are trying to help us to stay healthy.

I had a full medical two weeks ago, with a blood test for each organ
that they do them for, plus a urine test also and everything came back
clear, so for that I am grateful.

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/over-50s-to-be-offered-covid-19-booster-and-flu-jab-this-autumn

Mike.


----------



## chic (Jul 20, 2022)

Is that a 4th or 5th jab? I'm losing count.


----------



## Mike (Jul 21, 2022)

I think that it is 4th chic, I need to check, the memory
doesn't always work properly, these days, but I am sure
that I have had 3 so far.

Mike.


----------



## jet (Jul 21, 2022)

had my 4th a month ago


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 21, 2022)

jet said:


> had my 4th a month ago


Me too. 

This Sunday there will be a mobile clinic in our church offering free Covid immunisations/boosters and and free influenza immunisations. They are not mandatory but highly recommended. We are in the middle of Winter now and Covid is surging. 

Covid deaths (not infections) have increased by 50% in one week. Hospitals are under pressure with so many people being admitted with Covid and also because staffing has been hard hit by sickness and/or the need to be isolating as close contacts. 



I'm fully vaccinated/booster for Covid and the flu. IMO, insane to refuse unless there is a strong medical reason to do so.


----------



## Mike (Jul 21, 2022)

Oops, I too have had 4 so far, probably September or October,
when the next will be offered, the flu jab is usually offered in
October.

Mike.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 21, 2022)

Pretty soon we are going to have a lot of folks out there full of chemicals just to keep them alive.  

How come nobody really talks about walking outside, breathing in fresh air and eating healthy food in order to boost our immune systems in our bodies naturally.

No, it's chemical and more chemicals to keep those folks watching TV all day with face masks on alive!

First, it was 2 jabs, then a booster, then another booster and pretty soon there will be more boosters coming to your neighbourhood.  I'd like to know when all this boosting is going to end?  Probably only your chemical companies know and when they are "rolling in the dough" they are not going to stop a sure thing!

So, anyone for the 10th boost, the 11th boost, the 12th boost?


----------



## chic (Jul 21, 2022)

Mike said:


> I think that it is 4th chic, I need to check, the memory
> doesn't always work properly, these days, but I am sure
> that I have had 3 so far.
> 
> Mike.


Israel is beating you guys I think. I can't remember what number they're on either.


----------



## chic (Jul 21, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Pretty soon we are going to have a lot of folks out there full of chemicals just to keep them alive.
> 
> How come nobody really talks about walking outside, breathing in fresh air and eating healthy food in order to boost our immune systems in our bodies naturally.
> 
> ...


Because walking outdoors, eating right, getting fresh air, and boosting our own immune systems makes us independent instead of reliant on pharmaceuticals.


----------



## jet (Jul 21, 2022)

polluted air,food grown with  chemicals in the ground?give me the jabs


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Pretty soon we are going to have a lot of folks out there full of chemicals just to keep them alive.
> 
> How come nobody really talks about walking outside, breathing in fresh air and eating healthy food in order to boost our immune systems in our bodies naturally.
> 
> ...


So what?  Many of us (myself included) have had at least that many flu boosters. If that's all it takes to keep me free of Covid (so far, it's worked) I'll gladly get a booster once or twice a year.

Walking outside, well, not in this weather, but when the weather is normal, eating healthy food, etc. is a good idea also. But it requires more than that to fight a deadly disease that has killed literally millions of unvaccinated people. 

There are still people dying of this disease. Close to 100% of them have not been vaccinated.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 21, 2022)

As long as it keeps me well, I am all for it.  

I have been taking the flu vaccine for many years.  And have had the pnemonia shot as well.  Still walking ( like a turtle, but still walking).


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 21, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Pretty soon we are going to have a lot of folks out there full of chemicals just to keep them alive.
> 
> How come nobody really talks about walking outside, breathing in fresh air and eating healthy food in order to boost our immune systems in our bodies naturally.
> 
> ...


If I live that long, probably yes. 
If I don't follow my doctor's advice, my time on Earth might end sooner, rather than later.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 21, 2022)

chic said:


> Because walking outdoors, eating right, getting fresh air, and boosting our own immune systems makes us independent instead of reliant on pharmaceuticals.


Why can't we have both? The benefits of a healthy lifestyle and the benefits of medical science to strengthen our defences against the more deadly diseases.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 22, 2022)

chic said:


> Because walking outdoors, eating right, getting fresh air, and boosting our own immune systems makes us independent instead of reliant on pharmaceuticals.


You hit that one "right on the nose."  No, there is no money to be made with people walking outside for fresh air and eating right.  We are becoming victims of commercial business.  It's really very sad.


----------



## win231 (Jul 22, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Me too.
> 
> This Sunday there will be a mobile clinic in our church offering free Covid immunisations/boosters and and free influenza immunisations. They are not mandatory but highly recommended. We are in the middle of Winter now and Covid is surging.
> 
> ...


Have the refrigerated meat trucks returned?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 26, 2022)

*

*


----------



## Jace (Jul 26, 2022)

And, just heard... it only causes_ mild heart...concerns!!_


----------

